# Corners first, or Edges first?



## aukrainea (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, so I've been learning BLD lately. I have questions:
Should I do corners first or edges first? Why?
Which requires learning more algorithms, corners first or edges?
Thanks Guys.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 8, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> Ok, so I've been learning BLD lately. I have questions:
> Should I do corners first or edges first? Why?
> Which requires learning more algorithms, corners first or edges?
> Thanks Guys.



It does not matter at all what you do first. I do corners first just because i find them easy to memo and can get rid of the memo quickly. Its just preference.

And for which one the with more algorithms, it depends on the method


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

Both. Just do "cube first."

I'm actually a little less advanced than that; I do centers first, but only for 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## CT_Warrior (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on your method.
I think it's easier to solve parity if you solve edges first, but I'm not sure.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm telling you guys here;
The Centers-first method or, for the more advanced BLD cubers, "cube-first" methods are what'll get you good times.


----------



## byu (Jun 8, 2009)

Stachu- are you talking about 4x4 (where I would understand why you say centers first) or 2x2 (which makes cube first make sense)?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

byu said:


> Stachu- are you talking about 4x4 (where I would understand why you say centers first) or 2x2 (which makes cube first make sense)?


No. I was being sarcastic.
hence the "cube first" method.

I had really thought this would be obvious. :/

However, I do in fact solve my 2x2 centers first.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 8, 2009)

I do edges first, so parity on my corners is usually a PLL that i know.

I use M2 for edges and 3-cycle for corners. I also orient everything.
I get around 3 mins when im successful, and ive had a 2:30-ish solve.
However, I have a 20 percent success rate.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

with my "cube-first" method, I have 110% success.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

I will do corners first when I actually put the two section together. I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that if you get parity but memorize the two edges you switch (UB and UL) switched you can still solve it. And IMO edges are easier to memorize switched than corners (2 stickers : 3). But I guess it's preference.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I do edges first, so parity on my corners is *usually* a PLL that i know.
> 
> I have a 20 percent success rate.



Yeah, I see why you have a low success rate


----------



## aukrainea (Jun 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> aukrainea said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I've been learning BLD lately. I have questions:
> ...



I think i'll do corners first since i have good memory for edges, but corners got more stickers, so i wanna just get rid of it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> I think i'll do corners first since i have good memory for edges, but corners got more stickers, so i wanna just get rid of it



Corners:
8 corners * 3 stickers = 24 stickers

Edges:
12 edges * 2 stickers = 24 stickers


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 9, 2009)

I do edges first. There are more edges, so it's easier to forget.
But I'm no expert...


----------



## byu (Jun 9, 2009)

There's some pretty detailed discussion on this thread about a similar topic.

I say the best way is

Edges Memo
Corner Memo
Corner Exec
Edges Exec


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

There are 12 edges which is to much for short term memo (generally considered to be about 7 items)
That is why the order byu mentioned is the best. Edges go in long term memo, corners go in short term memo


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2009)

byu said:


> I say the *best* way is
> 
> Edges Memo
> Corner Memo
> ...



This is completely worthless because you failed to mention which method you use. If I remember correctly, Alex Yu used to do CP-edges-CO for memo and the reverse for execution (before he went freestyle).


----------



## CubeLord (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with C T Warrior. It depends on your method


----------

